# دورة في التوربينة الغازية Fundamentals of Gas Turbine Operation



## sasadanger (3 أغسطس 2010)

الغلايات البخارية من الألف إلى الياء

*
الغلاية  البخارية  ببساطة جدا هي عبارة عن وعاء به ماء يسخن إلى درجة حرارة الغليان فينتج عن ذلك بخار وباستمرار الغليان وتغذية المياه وإحكام الوعاء ينتج ضغط لهذا البخار ويستخدم البخار في إغراض كثيرة اليوم منها على سبيل المثال مصانع السكر الألبان الزيوت الأعلاف الحلويات تجفيف الفواكه المشروبات الغذائية ...... الخ .
طريقة عمل الغلاية
تتكون الغلاية ذات مواسير المياه عادة من وعائين أحدهما وعاء البخار steam drum وهو يحتوي على الماء الساخن و البخار، وهويوجد في أعلى الغلاية [أو المرجل] . والوعاء الآخر يوجد في أسفل المرجل ويمد المرجل بالماء البارد . ويوصل بين الوعائين مجموعة أنابيب يصل طولها نحو 5 متر ، يدخلها الماء من وعاء الماء البارد بواسطة مضخات ويحيط بها الهواء الساخن الناتج عن الشعلات التي تعمل بالغاز أو الزيت ، فترتفع درجة حرارة الماء في الأنابيب ثم تدخل وعاء البخار . يتوزع الماء الساخن داخل وعاء البخار وبعد انفصال البخار منه يبدأ في النزول عن طريق أنابيب الماء النازل down comers إلى وعاء الماء البارد (feed water drum ).الموجود أسفل المرجل .
**مصطلحات وتعريفات عامة*​*مسرد من موقع لوزارة البيئة المصرية :
( (أ-1) المصطلحات المرتبطة بالغلايات
•  الغلايات  بالغة الصغر (Tiny Boilers) 
وفقًا للقسم الأول من " قواعد  الغلايات  و أواني الضغط " للجمعية الأمريكيـة للمهندسين الميكانيكيين (ASME) . يتصف هذا النوع من  الغلايات  بأن قطرة الداخلي 16 بوصة (40 سم) وحجمه الإجمالي خمسة أقدام مكعبة (0.14 م3 ) عدا العازل و الغلاف الخارجي.
• غلايات البخار ذات الضغط المرتفع (High Pressure Steam Boilers) 
تقوم بتوليد البخار عند مستوي ضغط أكبر من واحد بار. أما  الغلايات  التي تقوم بتوليد البخار عند مستوي ضغط أقل من ذلك فتصنف ضمن غلايات البخار ذات الضغط المنخفض. وتصنف  الغلايات  الصغيرة المولدة للبخار عند الضغط المرتفع ضمن  الغلايات  بالغة الصغر
• غلايات الإمداد بالمياه الساخنة (Hot- Water-Supply Boilers) 
تملأ هذه  الغلايات  بالمياه وتعطي مياه ساخنة تستخدم في نواحى مختلفة خارج الغلاية وتعمل عند مستوي ضغط لا يتجاوز 11 بار أو عند درجة حرارة لا تتجاوز 120ْ م.
ويصنف هذا النوع من  الغلايات  ضمن غلايات الضغط المنخفض، أما إذا تجاوزت درجة الحرارة أو مستوي الضغط الحدود الموضحة فتصنف الغلاية ضمن غلايات الضغط المرتفع.
• غلايات الضغط المنخفض (Low- Pressure Boilers) 
هي غلايات بخار تعمل عند مستوي ضغط أقل من 1 بار أو غلاية مياه ساخنة تعمل عند مستوي ضغط أقل من 11 بار أو درجة حرارة أقل من 120ْم .
•  الغلايات  الجاهزة(Packaged Boilers)
يتم تجميع كافة مكوناتها بالمصنع بما فيها مواسير المياه أو مواسير اللهب أو الحديد المصبوب و تتضمن الغلاية ، جهاز الإشعال، مفاتيح التحكم ومستلزمات الأمان. ويعد هذا النوع من  الغلايات  أقل تكلفة من  الغلايات  ذات القدرة المماثلة التي يتم تجميعها أو تركيبها بالموقع. إن إجراءات تجميع  الغلايات  الجاهزة وتسليمها للمنشأة حيث يتم تشغيلها علي الفور بعد إتمام التوصيلات اللازمة أسرع بكثير من الإجراءات الخاصة بتجميع أنواع  الغلايات  الأخرى بالمنشأة. 
• غلايات القدرة (Power Boilers) 
غلايات بخار تعمل عند مستوي ضغط أكبر من 1 بار و يتعدى حجمها حجم  الغلايات  متناهية الصغر.
• غلايات الضغط فائق الحرج (Supercritical Boilers) 
تعمل عند مستوي ضغط أكبر من الضغط الحرج 221.2 بار ودرجة حرارة 374.15ْم. ( درجة حرارة تشبع). تتساوى كثافة الماء و البخار عند الضغط الحرج 221.2 بار مما يعني أن انضغاط البخار عند هذه النقطة يعادل انضغاط الماء.وعند تسخين هذا المزيج إلى درجة حرارة أعلى من درجة حرارة التشبع 374.15ْم (لمستوى الضغط 221.2 بار) ينتج بخار محمص يمكنه القيام بالتشغيل بضغط مرتفع. و يناسب البخار الجاف عمليات تشغيل المولدات التوربينية.
• غلايات الحرارة المهدرة (Waste Heat Boilers)
تستخدم الحرارة الثانوية الناشئة عن عمليات متنوعة مثل الحرارة الناتجة من الفرن العالي بمصانع الصلب أو الغازات العادمة الساخنة في التوربينات الغازية، ... حيث تمرر الحرارة "المهدرة" على أسطح المبادلات الحرارية لتوليد البخار أو المياه الساخنة للاستخدامات العادية.
(أ-2) الصمامات ـ أدوات التحكم، الملحقات
• صمام الأمان (Safety Valve)
تمنع صمامات الأمان ارتفاع ضغط الغلاية عن الحد الذي تم ضبط الصمام عنده، إذ يقوم الصمام بتنفيس ضغط البخار الزائد لتجنب مخاطر الانفجار.
• صمام إغلاق خط التزويد بالبخار (Stop Valve)
يتم تركيب الصمام عند مخرج البخار من الغلاية لإيقاف سريان البخار.
• مقياس ضغط البخار (Pressure Gauge)
يحدد ضغط البخار داخل الغلاية (كجم/سم2)
• سحارة مقياس البخار (steam gauge siphon) 
توضع بين مقياس البخار و الغلاية لتمثل عازلاً مائياً يمنع دخول البخار الحي إلى المقياس فيتسبب في قراءات خاطئة أو يحدث أضراراً بالمقياس.
• محبس اختبار المفتشين و قياس منسوب المياه
(Inspector’s test gauge connection and cock) 
يتيح التوصيلات اللازمة لرصد دقة مقياس البخار على الغلاية.
• عمود المياه (water column) 
القالب المفرغ المصبوب المتصل بفراغ البخار الموجود أعلى الغلاية و قاع الجزء المائي منها، و يتم تركيب محبس قياس منسوب الماء و محبس اختبار المياه عليه.
• مقياس و دليل مستوى المياه في الغلاية (Water Level Indicator)
مصمم ليعطي قراءات واضحة عن منسوب المياه في الغلاية
• مقياس اختبار المياه أو محابس الاختبار (water test gauges or try cocks) 
تختبر مستوى المياه في الغلاية في حالة حدوث عطل مؤقت بمقياس المياه الزجاجي.
• صمام التصريف (Drain valve) 
يتم تركيبه أسفل عمود الماء و مفتاح "إيقاف ضخ الوقود عند وصول منسوب المياه إلى الحد الأدنى". يسمح بإجراء عمليات كسح بالمياه يومياً أسفل عمود المياه و مفاتيح التحكم في مستوى الماء للحفاظ على نظافة عمود المياه و الخطوط، مما يساعد على تسجيل بيانات دقيقة عن منسوب المياه. كما يتيح هذا الصمام وسيلة لاختبار مفاتيح إيقاف ضخ الوقود عند وصول منسوب المياه إلى الحد الأدنى.
(أ-3) مصطلحات تقييم مخرجات الغلاية 
يمكن التعبير عن مخرجات الغلاية بالقدرة الحصانية (horse power) ، رطل البخار المتولد في الساعة، طن البخار المتولد في الساعة، وحدات حرارة إنجليزية (Btu) في الساعة، ميجاوات (MW) .
• القدرة الحصانية للغلاية
تستخدم في الولايات المتحدة و تعبر عن تبخر الماء إلى بخار جاف مشبع بمعدل 34.5 ليبرة/ساعة عند درجة حرارة 212 فهرنهيت. أي أن 1 حصان يعادل 33.475 Btu/ساعة و يعادل 10 قدم2 من أسطح التسخين في الغلاية حسب المقاييس القديمة. أما في  الغلايات  الحديثة فإن مساحة تقدر بـ 10 قدم2 من أسطح تسخين الغلاية تستطيع أن تولد من 50 إلى 500 ليبرة بخار/الساعة. و يتم التعبير عن سعة  الغلايات  الحديثة بعدد الأرطال من البخار التي تستطيع الغلاية توليدها / الساعة، أو Btu/الساعة، أو ميجاوات.
• مدى عمل الغلاية Boiler turndown Ratios 
يعبر عن المدى الذى تعمل به الغلاية أوتوماتيكياً من حيث حمل البخار أو كمية البخار المولدة بالنسبة للسعة القصوى للغلاية. فمثلاً فى غلايات مواسير اللهب يصل مدى عمل الغلاية (Turndown Ratio) إلى 1:5 بمعنى أن الغلاية تعمل حتى الحمل الاقصى لها. ) انتهى طبقا لما ورد
*​*
وهناك متطلبات ينبغي ان تكون وتتوفر فى  الغلايات  لتفي بالغرض المطلوب مثل :
1- أن تكون الغلاية قادرة على إنتاج الحد الأقصى من البخار والأدنى من استهلاك الوقود 
2- أن تكون سعة الغلاية مناسبة للاستهلاك وتغيرات المستقبل للحمل
3- أن تعمل في بدأ التشغيل بسرعة
4- تحمل الاجتهادات الحرارية والضغوط
5- أن تكون مجهزة بوسائل أمان من الحوادث والانفجار
6- سهولة الصيانة
7- أن لانشغل حيز كبير من العنبر والمكان التي توجد به
8- اقتصادية من حيث استهلاك الوقود والطاقة 
9- أن يكون هناك فراغ من جميع الجهات يسمح بسهولة التحرك للمتابعة والصيانة*

*انواع الغلايات *​*1- غلايات مواسير اللهب FIRE TUbE وهى  الغلايات  التى تعتمد فى عملها بان يكون اللهب بداخل المواسير والمياه فى الحيز الخارجى بين المواسير 
2- غلايات مواسير المياه water tube وهى  الغلايات  التى تعتمد فى عملها بان يكون اللهب خارج المواسير فى الحيز الخارجى وحولها والمياه داخل المواسير 
3- غلايات رأسية وافقية وذلك من حيث محور وضع جدار الغلاية للارض vertical &horizontal boilers
4- غلايات طبقا للوقود المستخدم ( مازوت - سولار - غاز طبيعى )*​* 
بعض البيانات الخاصة بسعات واسهلاكات الغلايات 

السعة: ــــ 1طن/س ــــ 2طن/س ــــ4طن/س ــــ 6طن/س ــــ 8طن/س ــــ10طن/س ــــ12طن/س

القدرة ــــــــ75 ـــــــــ150ــــــــــ300ــــــــــ 450ــــــــــ 600ــــــــــ 750ــــــــــ 900

مساحة 
سطح م2 ــــــ26ــــــــ53.5ــــــــــ 117ــــــــــ 163ــــــــــ 214ــــــــــ 260ــــــــــ 339 
التسخين 

وزن المرجل 
طن ــــــــــ5.2ــــــــــ 8.3ــــــــــ 14.5ــــــــــ 20ــــــــــ 25.5ــــــــــ 30ــــــــــ 33
بدون مياه

حجم المياه 
م3 ـ ـــــــــ3.6ــــــــــ 5.3ــــــــــ 9.3ــــــــــ 13ــــــــــ 17.5ــــــــــ 27ــــــــــ 28.4
داخل الغلاية

حجم البخار 
م3 ــــــــــ0.7ــــــــــ 1.6ــــــــــ 2ــــــــــ 2.8ــــــــــ 4.2ــــــــــ 6.4ــــــــــ 8.3 

استهلاك الوقود
كج/س ـــــــ81ــــــــــ 175ــــــــــ 335ــــــــــ 466ــــــــــ 600ــــــــــ 750ــــــــــ 1000*

*خامات التصنيع*​* 
1- الوش الأمامى والخلفى ( القصعة ) 17mv4
2- البرميل الخارجى 17mv4
3- ماسورة اللهب المتعرجة 17mv4
4 - برميل الفرن 17mv4
5 - اوشاش الفرن 17mv4
6 - الزور 17mv4
7 - الأعصاب 17mv4
8 - 17mv4
9 - اعصاب المواسير 17mv4
10 - مواسير الدخان st 35.8
11 - الجوايط st 37.8
الخواص الكيميائية لسلك لحام الغلايات 
كربون 0.06 % ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ سليكون 0.35% ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ منجنيز 0.95% 
ويفضل نوع E8018-B2
ويستخدم لكشف شروخ الغلاية ثلاث عبوات باسم PERFEKT CRACK TESTS
الأولى منظف والثانية متغلغل والثالثة مظهر للشروخ*

*ملحقات الغلايات*​*لو نظرنا نظرة عمومية للغلايات نجد انها تحتوى على :
1 - جسم الغلاية 
2- ولاعة اتوماتيكية للوقود ( غاز - سولار - مازوت )
3 - سخان وقود 
4 - طلمبة مازت او سولار
5- طلمبة تغذية المياه
6 - عوامة رأسية اتوماتيكية لفصل الغلاية عند نقص المياه ( او الكترود )
7 - عوامة جانبية اتوماتيكية لتشغيل الطلمبة وكذلك فصل الغلاية عند نقص المياه ( او الكترود )
8 - زجاجة بيان لمنسوب المياه داخل الغلاية
9 - مانومتر لقياس الضغط
10 - بلف امان لتفريغ الضغط الخاص بالبخار عند زيادة الضغط عن المسموح به وهذا خطر
11- فى  الغلايات  القديم كان هناك مسمار رصاص ( مسمار غفير ) لانصهار الرصاص فى حالة نقص المياه داخل الغلاية ليتدفق البخار والمياه لاطفاء الغلاية*


المصدر: ملتقى البحاره فى الوطن العربى​
​


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع شكرا اخى كثيرا.. قراته سريعا وسأرجع اقراه مره اخره


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (19 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
للاسف الشديد هذا الموضوع قد شاركت به فى الملتقى منذ اكثر من سنة ونصف وتناقلته كثير من المنتديات ونسبتها الى نفسها واصبحت هذه المنتديات مصدر لهذه المعلومات التى هى فى الاصل قد جمعتها ورتبتها فى هذا الملتقى الرائع وكنت لم اتصور ان ينقله الاخوة من منتديات اخرى هى التى اخذته من منتدانا ثم ينسب اليها
شكرا اخى الفاضل وهذا هو رابط الموضوع الاصلى وارجو التثبت دائما قبل النقل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117151.html
دمتم بخير


----------



## عبدالله مصطفى 67 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

معلومات قيمة ....الف الف شكر


----------

